# GT: Final Game Of The Season Vs Hornets!



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS









ClipPers

















VS

Hornets

















Game is on tonight at 7:30 on ESPN2 and I think KTLA for local.


Q's Prediction: Clippers win 102-95
Q's Prediction Record: 48-33​*


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Finishing at .500 would at least be nice. I don't think the Warriors will lose and there is no point not to win, so Go Clippers. At least get a win to end a disappointing season...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

i think it will be on tnt tonight...

by the way:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


> i think it will be on tnt tonight...
> 
> by the way:


It's on ESPN.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> It's on ESPN.



thanks, i always get that mixed up...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

bootstrenf said:


>



this image will never get old :lol:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> this image will never get old :lol:



don't worry, it'll be back for next year...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Sign the last game of the season. I will do the play by play since there won't be one for a long time.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Clippers control the tip.

Brand posts up and scores.

Brand blocks West.

Brand with a jumper.

West hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette misses but Brand ends up with it due to Ross.

Brand misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes both FT'.s

Blazers are getting trashed. Season is definely over after this game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson gets fouled on the shot.

Haha Chandler was laughing at Darrell's chants.

Jackson makes both FT's.

Travel on Kaman.

Brown scores, I think ROss tipped it in.

Maggette drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Paul drives and hits a jumper.

Hart misses a jumper.

Brown drivs and scores.

Ross hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson gets fouled on the shot.

Jackson makes both FT's.

Ross hits a jumper.

Paul drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West gets a foul and a Tech.

Maggette misses the T.

Maggette turns it over.

Brown misses a jumper.

Kaman in and out.

Butler hits a long 2.

Hart throws a low pass.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand dunks it!

A hornet scores.

Ross misses but Kaman gets it and scores.

Paul scores.

Kaman misses but Maggette gets it and scores.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Butler misses a 3, Maggette with a good rebound.

Brand misses badly.

Jackson misses a long jumper.

Kaman posts up and misses.

Bobby mises a jumper.

Ross makes a tough shot, nice.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Damnit, c'mon, take this game and the season on a high note! Playoffs or not, I want a win!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson hits a long jumper.

Brand misses but gets it back and gives it to Kaman for the layup, great pass.

Bobby hits a 3.

Maggette for 3!!!

Armstrong dunks over Kaman.

Maggette hits a jumper.

Shot clock violation on the Hornets.

Timeout.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Kaman just got a poster made out of him...Damn


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey I got a quick question, if the Lakers lose tonight, and the Clippers and Warriors win, do you guys own the tiebraker against the Lakers??


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Start of the 2nd quarter.

TT with the steal.

Maggette dunk.

Armstrong hits a jumper.

Brand hits a tough turn around.

Pargo gets fouled, non-shooting.

Vinicus misses an easy layup.

Cassell misses a pull up.

West misses a 3 but gets it back.

Jackson misses a 3, butHornets get it back.

West hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hey I got a quick question, if the Lakers lose tonight, and the Clippers and Warriors win, do you guys own the tiebraker against the Lakers??


No.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Weasel said:


> No.


Damn... That sucks.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> Hey I got a quick question, if the Lakers lose tonight, and the Clippers and Warriors win, do you guys own the tiebraker against the Lakers??


Nope, we tied the season series and Lakers have a better division record(9-6 vs 8-8). Clippers would have needed two more wins(or three depending on the Laker/King result tonight) over a Division rival or a win against the Lakers and they would


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Vinicus misses a 3.

Maggette turns it over.

Jackson hits a jumper.

Cassell hits a tough shot.

West posts up and scores.

Cassell drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Congrats on Cassell for getting his 15k points yesterday.

Cassell makes both FT's.

Jackson misses a jumper.

Cassell pull up!

West hits a jumper.

Kaman posts up and scores.

Timeout taken.

Clippers up, 40-35.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Butler hits a 3.

Hart misses but TT gets it and gets fouled, non-shooting.

Kaman travels.

A Hornet misses a 3.

Hart misses a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul drives and misses.

Paul steals it.

Butler bricks a 3.

Ewing hits a rainbow shot.

West misses a jumper.

Kaman gets stripped.

TT steals it, credit to Hart.

Brand loses it..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West misses a jumper.

TT misses a 3.

West makes a jumper.

Hart can't hit the rim, shot clock violation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West posts up and scores.

TT misses a runner but Brand gets it back.

Hart misses, TT gets it and misses, and Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT's.

Brown drives and misses at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Half:

Clippers 44
Hornets 42

Eh.. At least the Clippers are winning the game even though the Blazers are getting trashed.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul turns it over.

Hart misses but Maggette is there to lay it in.

Jackson gets fouled on the shot.

Jackson makes both FT's.

Jumpball, Maggette vs. West

Hornets control the tip.

West hits a 3.

Brand misses a turn around.

West hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman loses the ball.

Maggette commits a smart foul.

Ross blocks Paul but he gets it back and scores.

Brand misses a turn around.

Butler misses a 3, but Brown gets it bakc and West hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Maggette gets blocked.

Paul misses but ball goes out on TT.

West drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Game is turning ugly....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Put Korolev and Singleton in already along with Davis/Conroy, whichever one is in uniform. Season is done and through. I want to see some of Hart|Conroy|Ross|Korolev|Singleton in the game[if Davis is active, then Davis]. Least we can do is reward this guy with 12 minutes of playing time in the final game of the season.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT for 3!!!

Butler misses a 3.

Loose ball foul on Jackson.

TT for 3!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson bricks a jumper.

Maggette gets fouled on the jumper.

Maggette makes 1 out of 2.

Brown misses a 3 but Wests gets the board and scores.

Brand misses in and out but Ross gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes both FT's.

Jackson misses but Hornets again get it back.

West bad pass

Cassell to TT for the layup.

Paul with the offensive foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT for 3!!!

Jackson bricks a shot, does this guy ever pass????

Maggette misses, but Ross gets it misses, but Ross forces the ball out on a Hornet.

Cassell pull up.

Timeout, Clippers up, 62-57.


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Even though the season is over, it'll be nice if they can finish with a .500 record.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

A Hornet misses.

Cassell travels.

Paul misses a 3.

TT misses the 3, But ross gets it.

Cassell for a LONG 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Butler misses a jumper.

Brand offensive foul.

West hits a jumper.

Cassell pull up.

West hits a jumper.

TT misses a 3.

Jackson drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson makes both FT's.

Ross throws it away.

Jackson misses a 3, loose ball foul on Armstrong.

Singleton misses a jumper.

KAMAN STUFFS ARMSTRONG!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West misses but the Hornets get another board.

West hits a long jumper.

Maggette throws it away at the buzzer.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 66
Hornets 65

At least the Clippers bounced back from that terrible start to the half.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Conroy is in.

Maggette gets fouled on the shot with 1 second left on the shot clock.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Armstrong drives and misses.

Cassell throws it away.

Maggette with a great strip and save!!!

Cassell misses the pull up.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Jackson drives and scores.

Maggette misses a 3 but Conroy gets it.

Conroy misses but Singleton gets it.

Cassell loses it but Pargo travels.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell misses but Kaman gets it and gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman makes 1 out of 2.

Armstrong misses the jumper.

Brand drives and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Jackson misses a 3.

Conroy gets fouled.

Timeout, Clippers up, 70-67.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Conroy misses both FT's. Still hasn't scored in the NBA.

Born hits a 3.

Maggette gets fouled, Hornets over the limit.

Maggette makes both FT's.

Brown hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a FT line jumper.

Loose ball foul on TT, non-shooting.

West misses a jumper.

Maggette misses a jumper.

Pargo gets fouled, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Paul misses a jumper.

Hart misses but Ross gets it.

Ross misses a jumper.

Jackson makes a jumper.

Maggette misses but he tips it in, nice!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West posts up but misses.

It's official the Clippers season is over.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

TT puts back the miss.

Brown hits the 3.

Ross misses a tough shot.

Maggette gets the loose ball foul.

West gets free and scores.

Maggette hits a long jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

West hits a long 2.

TT for 3!!!

West hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses in and out.

West misses.

Timeout taken.

Tied game with 43 seconds left.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Go figure the disappointing season ends with a loss.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Sigh......


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

Lame.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Looking back at some games during the season as Lawler and Smith pointed out there were several blown chances against teams the Clippers should have beat. Oh well, like I said it was a disappointing season. I am really curious as what the Clippers stance will be going into the off-season, do they trade, do they stand pat? etc...


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

David West seems to always turn into a superstar against the Clippers...


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

What sucks more, is that even id the Warriors lost, you guys still lost the game...


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

^I had actually thought about the scenario of the Warriors losing and the Clippers losing too, and how annoying that would be. I wonder, though, if they would have tried harder if the Warriors were losing. They could have checked the score at halftime, saw they were up by 25, and realized there wasn't as much point in trying. 

There really were a lot of blown opportunities this season. Remember the roadtrip to the east when they lost most of the games to very easy teams, and struggled to score more than 80 points? The minnesota loss was bad. So was the loss to Atlanta. What about the game in Houston when they were up by four with less than a minute left? If they had won most of those games, they easily could have had 50 wins. 

I will say, though, considering that they were something like 6 or 7 games below .500 at one point, it is pretty amazing that they almost made .500 and the playoffs. Especially with Cassell and Livingston out.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

> ^I had actually thought about the scenario of the Warriors losing and the Clippers losing too, and how annoying that would be. I wonder, though, if they would have tried harder if the Warriors were losing. They could have checked the score at halftime, saw they were up by 25, and realized there wasn't as much point in trying.


According to the broadcasters the team did see the score at halftime. Obviously they aren't going to be trying nearly as hard. Every player on the team had to know golden state wouldn't lose to a crippled portland team.


----------

